# Fried Fish



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Speckled Trout,Sea Bass from my Steinhatchee trip and fried Crawdad Tails.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Looks good! After seeing this, I'm gonna have to cook up some wahoo steaks tonight.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

yea boy that looks great. what is wahoo like drawinout? kinda like cobia/king mackeral?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

kooler said:


> yea boy that looks great. what is wahoo like drawinout? kinda like cobia/king mackeral?


Kooler, it's a good eating fish. You should try it some time. The meat isn't as "sweet" as mahi, but I wouldn't say it tastes much like cobia. To me cobia and tilefish are closer than cobia and wahoo. It's all good though!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

yea boy its all good for sure.
tilefish is another one i havent had yet, unless it was sold under a different name. i have eaten a bunch of different saltwater fish but i have to say i think my favorite so far is still some thick flounder fillets.
enjoy the wahoo and post us a photo of it if not a hassle.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

looks tasty!! I'm hungry for some fried fish now...and its 7:40am


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Panko fried fish*

Skined, boned fish fillets
2 eggs ( beaten like Newsjeff to form egg wash )
flour
salt
garlic powder
lemon pepper
Panko breading
cast iron skillet
peanut oil ( canola or vegetable oil will work )


Preheat oil in skillet to 275-300 degrees ( I don't like the oil to get past 325 )
Season the fillets with salt, pepper and garlic powder
dip seasoned fillets in egg wash
dip in flour
dip in egg wash
dip in Panko 

Fry in 300 degree oil in skillet. About 2 1/2 minutes on both sides... or fry till your favorite "crispy" consistancy.

Get your favorite hot sauce or tarter sauce.. close your windows, lock your doors, turn off the cell and enjoy your feast!

The fillets can also be baked instead of fried.

Pre-heat oven to 375. Line a medium size cookie sheet with aluminum foil. Spray a little Pam on foil. Drizzle a little EVOO on the foil. Lay all breaded fillets on cookie sheet. Leave about 1/2 spaces inbtween. Drizzle some more EVOO on top of breaded fillets. Put in oven for 10 minutes, turn fillets and place back in oven for 10 more minutes... voila... repeat the last step above.


*** stupid easy tarter sauce***

1 cup mayonaise ( the real stuff. I like Dukes )
3 table spoons relish ( or too taste )
3 dashes of Texas Pete
1 dash Ceyenne pepper
1 dash Paprica

Mix all ingredients in a small bowl.. enjoy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

> *** stupid easy tarter sauce***
> 
> 1 cup mayonaise ( the real stuff. I like Dukes )
> 3 table spoons relish ( or too taste )
> ...


and to really turn this on with a unique flavor add a bit of ground ginger...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Never been big on tarter sauce but thanks for the recipe.I know a bunch of folks that love the stuff.


----------

